# I'm so sick of feeling this way



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

I keep telling myself that this has to end at some point, and yet it just doesn't. Every time I go out with friends I end up not talking and sitting in the corner. I'm trapped in my blank state of mind and nothing can pull me out of it. I can't distract myself for more than two minutes at a time. It's a 24/7 feeling and it just really takes a person and beats them down. No matter what I do I find no relief.

I'm so sick of not talking and not having a thought process. It makes simple everyday tasks so difficult. Imagine shutting your thoughts for an entire day and trying to function. It just isn't possible. I'm so fed up of feeling like absolute shit. TV, Movies, Music, nothing can distract me and nothing makes me happy. Reading has become so difficult for me to day. This disorder has robbed me of everything. I'm so young and my life is already over. The only reason why I haven't killed myself is because my parents are so supportive and loving. It would break their hearts to lose me. They keep telling me that's it going to get better and have so much faith and hope in me, but I just can't feel it. I can't feel their love. I can't feel anything. I'm so numb to everything around me. I just want to think and speak like I used to. An extremely outgoing person has been changed into a heavy withdrawn and introverted social misfit. I just want to feel normal. Is it so much to ask? Really?


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey man hang on!

Don't throw your hand guy,remember you're not alone.

Many people suffered from this 24/7 for years and are cured.

Do you take meds or any supplements?I Do recommend you going to a doctor and a psychologist.

I'm taking Lexapro 10mg and Clonazepam 0,5mg which are really helping me.

Also I'm taking a lot of supplements,Magnesium,Vita B12,Vita C,Multivitamins many things.

Also stop thinking about DP/DR.

I Know it's hard,VERY HARD.EASIER SAID THAN DONE huh?

I'm 15 guy,I know how painfull this shit is.

But remember,it's just from your mind.Stop checking things,seeing if they are real.This thing will slowy fade away.

Do not suicide.I'd thought about it also,but I have a tremendous fear of death too,I doesn't even know if I could do it.I Fear to where will I go after death.

I Also have many thoughts about existance by now,why do we exist,why are we here?

You're not suffering alone.Everytime you feel depressed listen to REM - Everybody Hurts,this music really helps me to keep on.

This is TEMPORARY.Keep in mind it!It'll fade away!But if you keep complaining,dwelling it,IT WON'T.You must accept it.Do not complain WHY you have it,just accept it.You have it because you haven't been in a good emotional state.

Your fathers love you.And you love them too.Even with your suffering now.Don't be a fool to kill yourself,doing a PERMAMENT THING to a TEMPORARY PROBLEM.

IT IS BAD,everybody knows,just remember,you're not alone.

Give time to the time guy,recovery is 100% possible.Just don't let this thing make you down.


----------



## ProphetEdison (Apr 10, 2011)

Victor Ouriques said:


> Hey man hang on!
> 
> Don't throw your hand guy,remember you're not alone.
> 
> ...


Well said m8







We're all in this together, I heard in a movie something like everybody has their fight (cliché I know) but when you think about it, DP is our fight ! Keep your head up

Prophet


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

Walkingzombie said:


> I keep telling myself that this has to end at some point, and yet it just doesn't. Every time I go out with friends I end up not talking and sitting in the corner. I'm trapped in my blank state of mind and nothing can pull me out of it. I can't distract myself for more than two minutes at a time. It's a 24/7 feeling and it just really takes a person and beats them down. No matter what I do I find no relief.
> 
> I'm so sick of not talking and not having a thought process. It makes simple everyday tasks so difficult. Imagine shutting your thoughts for an entire day and trying to function. It just isn't possible. I'm so fed up of feeling like absolute shit. TV, Movies, Music, nothing can distract me and nothing makes me happy. Reading has become so difficult for me to day. This disorder has robbed me of everything. I'm so young and my life is already over. The only reason why I haven't killed myself is because my parents are so supportive and loving. It would break their hearts to lose me. They keep telling me that's it going to get better and have so much faith and hope in me, but I just can't feel it. I can't feel their love. I can't feel anything. I'm so numb to everything around me. I just want to think and speak like I used to. An extremely outgoing person has been changed into a heavy withdrawn and introverted social misfit. I just want to feel normal. Is it so much to ask? Really?


 Couldn't agree more.







with everything you said.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

If you ever feel like trying to hurt yorself,*please* call someone. I swear to you suicidal feelings go away. And attempting doesn't help. I've tried it. I promise that part goes away.


----------



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

Melissa_Z said:


> Couldn't agree more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Melissa,

I tried messaging you to talk further with you, but couldn't get through. Do you need to clear out your inbox or is there anyway I could contact you?


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

Walkingzombie said:


> Hey Melissa,
> 
> I tried messaging you to talk further with you, but couldn't get through. Do you need to clear out your inbox or is there anyway I could contact you?


Facebook?


----------



## johnw (Jan 28, 2012)

It's quite amazing how people deal with things different ways. Personally if I was to listed to "Rem Everybody Hurts" it would push me over the edge. I cant listen to that song it makes me so depressed, without fail I cry everytime I hear it and if its on the radio, i have to turn the station


----------

